# Minimum Sky Sports contract with UPC?



## shesells (22 May 2009)

Would like to add Sky Sports to our package for about 2 months, get the rugby at the weekend and the Lions tour. Anyone know if you're committed to a certain subscription length if you add the package with UPC/NTL? Thanks


----------



## extopia (22 May 2009)

One month is the minimum. Just call them back and cancel when you're done. You may be charged a cancellation fee, though, ask them when you're signing up.


----------

